# ~*~*~* Full Moon Magic Spell Part 10 *~*~*~



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

​
*FERTILITY SPELL*



BREAK AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

"I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON".

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN OR BUY A BABY'S BONNET ON A FULL MOON. 

*FULL MOONS 2008*



*Lunar Calendar 2008*
CLICK HERE

2008 Jun 18 17:32 Wed 
2008 Jul 18 08:00 Fri 
2008 Aug 16 21:18 Sat 
2008 Sep 15 09:15 Mon 
2008 Oct 14 20:04 Tue 
2008 Nov 13 06:19 Thu 
2008 Dec 12 16:39 Fri 

*SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST*

Piglett 03/01/06 Edward 8lb 1 oz 
ZoeD 04/01/06 Noah 8lb 1 1/2 oz 
Mac 23/02/06 Connor 8lb 5 oz 
Noodles 15/3/06 Amber-lily 7lb 13oz 
Jane1 11/6/06 Oliver Andrew 7lb 6oz 
Lizibee 3/7/06 Rosa Grace 
Freddie Tallulah and Georgia born june ? 
Sarahstewart 
Wendy Woo Luke Michael born 31st July 06 
Caza 7/8/06 Maddison 5lb 10oz and Jacob 5lb 12oz 
Allison Kate 
Scruffyted EDD 20/12/06 ~ 
Shortbutkute EDD 26/12/06 
ClareMack Alex and Josh born 5th nov - born at 28weeks 
Fidget 
TracyB 
Nikkinak 
Zoe D 13/05/07 Miller Jozef John 9lb 2oz 
Jome EDD 5/7/07 
brownowl23 9/10/07 
Nikkiank 27/08/07? 
fudgeyfu 03/12/07 
Nubianqueen 18/12/07 
Fudgyfu 20/11/07 Evie 
Kamac EDD 28/8/08
Armi EDD 13/01/09





GOOD LUCK  ​


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Please let me know any updates re the spell pregnancy/baby list.

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Oooo I'm the 1st  

Lets hope we get some BFP's to start the new thread off well


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Minxy can you add me to the list please?

EDD 28/8/08

Kate xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey ladies

Very quiet on here....


....don't forget the spell....new moon tomorrow....Wednesday 18 June  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone

i will be doing the spell later, i am on 2ww 6 days since EC so the little fellas should be implanting soon me thinks? Good time for a blessing from the moon  
Much luck and love to all

Rainbow xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

HIYA!,
  IL BE DOING THE SPELL FOR YOU LOVELY LADIES..... GOOD LUCK AND FINGERS CROSSED!!!
LOVE & HUGS,
CLAIRE,
XXX.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls im here - just dont have the internet!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Just an early reminder, next full moon is 16th Aug 

Where is everybody


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

can you add me to the list
edd 13/01/09
Thanks


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Done


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Tomorrow is the day!! I will be doing this but - sorry for being funny - wouldn't the raw egg attract rats into your garden?  

Minty


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

There isn't enough egg to attract rats etc, but you may find a cat might eat it overnight  

Anyone else spelling tonight


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

No rats and my cats don't seem to like eggs!  

Now waiting for the spell to do it's magic!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls just popping by to say hi   hope everyone is ok


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi fudge how r things?

Kate xx


----------



## Cath Thorley (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi

I just wanted to ask whether I put the saucer out in the garden on Wednesday night or Thursday night

Thanks

Love

Cath
xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

good question....


----------



## Cath Thorley (Mar 28, 2005)

To be on the safe side I have done it tonight, but will also do it tomorrow night as I am going for EC on Friday morning so need all the luck I can get  

Had a job finding some green leaves though, they are all brown where I am  

Love

Cath
xx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG this is so great!  I'm a witch so doing spells comes naturally - and I know they work.  It's all in the intent, it doesn't matter if your leaves aren't green unless you think it matters.  This is possibly the simplest fertility spell ever!  Eggs are wonderful symbols for fertility.

Where did you get it Minxy?


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

I did the fertility spell last full moon in November feeling a bit nuts   and guess what I got a BFP with my latest DE IVF this weekend.

So worth a try

Rebecca xx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Next full moon is this Sunday.

Full moon dates for 2009:
11th Jan
9th Feb
11th March
9th April
9th May
7th June
7th July
6th Aug
4th Sep
4th Oct
2nd Nov
2nd Dec

http://kalender-365.de/lunar-calendar.php

Minty
x

/links


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

This full moon is also in Gemini - sign of the twins......


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Gemini.... how interesting, Julianne! I will defo do the spell tomorrow!  
Minty
x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

going to try this ladies but will have to wait till March now, thankyou for updating the moon cycles + goodluck 

xxx


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, figure this might be worth a go...have to wait until April now.  Though I don't have a garden - would the window sill do?


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies

just wondering if there a specifoc time of the day that the spell has to be done/
We have a full moon on thursday... So can i do it at night?And does my husband do it with me??

also do we leave the saucer in the back yard??

Thanks everyone Em


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Emily think u can put it out in the evening.

Rebecca - congrats on the BFP.

Kate xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi - when in the evening? on the 9th or evening of the 8th 

i assume the 9th as this is the full moon day??


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

wondered the same thing


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

The night of the full moon is the 9th, it'll be in Libra this month I believe.


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All

I did my spell last night   I hope we all get our BFP this month

Do you leave the suacer outside for a while or do you take it in today.

Good luck all

Caz.s xx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Caz, i did the spell last night too..... very exciting 

hoping it worked at the godess of fertility heard all our prayers  

ive left mine outside and ill wait until the full moon has gone b4  ill take it in.. dnt know if thats right tho?

Em


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi emily

When does the full moon end as I have left mine out there and will take it in too I really pray its our turn this month  

Good luck hun xx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi again Caz, im not sure when its over... ill just take it out once ive got my 21 day blood test results... ( the 20th )

I hope its both of our turn this month..    

When are you due to o or be tested?

I just did a OPK this morning and it was definatly positice so fingers crossed the 100mg worked for us and we will havev a little peanut to see soon 

Em xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi emma

We are not doing the ovulating tests this month. To be honest we are trying not to think about getting pregnant anymore which is SO very hard and get back to having some fun!!!

We have just had a FET negative and have decided to take a break from tx for 6 months and to carrying on tying the traditional way . I am roughtly ovulating now but my cylce has gone mad with al this tx so I am not really sure 

I   it will be out turn this month and the fertilty goddess will make it happen

xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Its a full moon tonight and I know my DH is going to think I have cracked but I am starting to feel like we have tried pretty much everything else so I am going to give this a whirl!! anyone else?
L
xxx


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Lentil 

I'll be there too,   it's so exciting knowing that you're not the
only one out there looking at the moon & praying to the fertility
goddess, anything is worth a try, I've also got my crystal out as
well, so am hoping a double whammy might just work  

Here's to tonight 

Bev


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Good Luck Bevvers - glad its not only me too!!

Should be funny trying to smuggle an egg, saucer and find some leaves without DH noticing! I am coincidentally ov'ing too at the moment so really hoping and PMA'ing!!!  

I am going to put my saucer in the olive tree we have in the garden as we have had 2 lots of birds nest and have babies there. 

Keep me updated!! 
L
xxxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

haha, i do this most months!!!! i do look weird, but hey who cares!!!! DH does it with me to.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Kitten,

Thats so sweet that your DH joins in. I thinkmin would lock me up if he knew....worth a shot thought xxx Will be thinking of you both too


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

remember also to get a piece of silver in your hand (ie, a coin!) and look at the full moon, while looking say a wish and turn the silver over in your hand.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

oooh I have a silver necklace with a ram and a stone on the pendant - could i hold that do you think? xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

yep anything silver! just turn it over and make a wish!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

hi everyone

I remember the months of the full moon spells. guess my boys should really be on the list of full moon loon babies

agood luck to everyone


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Brownowl - thanks for letting us know!! Is there a list of Moon Baby BFP's?  

Well I did everything as I should have and DH woke me up to DTD as I asked him to!! very much the right time of cycle for me and can now do no more than dtd every other day for a few more days and then hope for the best! Have had a lot of twinges and shooting pains around ovaries this cycle and its a week early (may be down to 8 lb weight loss?) so just got to keep everything on the PMA side of things. 

Good luck Kitten, Bevvers and anyone else out there (literally!!) xxxx


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Lentil 

The signs look good for you  with you saying that you were ovulating
at the time of the full moon & getting twinges it sounds like this could
well be the month   it' very coincidental isn't it
fingers crossed & everything else that you get your BFP

Bevvers x

PS I didn't read the thread in time so I will try the silver tip
next month


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi bevvers - It is a massively long long shot! But I dont think its worked as I do feel drained, irritable and dizzy which are all pre AF signs for me. Strange though that i ov'ed a week ealry hey. There is always next moon/month particularly if my cycles are going to suddenly start behaving.. That would be good. 

How are you doing? xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Well I did the spell in April 08 AND HAVE MY GIRL TO prove it. Will do spell next month. What day is it?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

The next one is Sun 4 Oct

http://kalender-365.de/lunar-calendar.php

/links


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

spell tonight ladies!!!!!!s


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Guess we are leadingup to the 2nd November for the next spell!!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

armi - thanks for doing the spell for me last full moon. see ticker bbut v cautious as had a bleed xxxxx


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

So want to do this but I think DH will commit me to an asylum if he comes home seeing me do this hocus pocus!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Lentil said:


> armi - thanks for doing the spell for me last full moon. see ticker bbut v cautious as had a bleed xxxxx


oh crikeys               
Come on stick stick stick.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks hon xxxxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Tonight is another full moon. I am doing spell for myself and also Minxy. I did a double yolk l (2 EGGS)Last tiem for myself and Lentil and look what happened. Anyone else want me to do spell? I have 11 eggs in the fridge.


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Armi, would you mind very much doing one for me?

I'm a knitter, how about I knit you some booties or a hat for bubsie as a return favour?

Budgie
xx


----------



## CathP (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh yes please my DH thinks i'm bonkers   and told me if he catches me with an egg today i'll be wearing it  

Cath   x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

OK going outside now to collect nice green leaves. Will do the spells for me, budge, Cath and Minxy andanyone else when the sk ies clears abit!!!

My husband knows I am    . lol


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

im doing mine tonite, the only leaves i have are dandylion leaves, think they will do im sure. ?!?!?

please please please  

i have two eggs if anyone wants me to do one for them to, just let me know asap as will be doing it soon.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Kitten I might as well do for you also. I reckon dandelions would be more than fine.


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

so whens best time .....?
only full moons?
cheers girls


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

full moon is best, or a waxing moon, but never on a waning or dark moon (we are currently in a waning moon)


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

So two girls, have had positiv outcomes from my spells I did last month, NAT AND bUDGIE SEED, Last month wsa Lentil...now I seem to be doing it for others....would like i for myself!!  Still waiting on test dates for others.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

thats good stuff armi! just need it ot work for you!

last month i didnt do it, as was just abotu to get ready to do it.....and i started bleeding and my 5th tx failed! so couldnt face doing it then. will be doing it next month tho!


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Armi, maybe next time you do it just for you!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Budgie I don't feel sorry for myself. I will have a baby in 2010. Either,spelling, au natural,prayin  or ICSI. Watch this space.
So pleased you have your  . When will you be taking bub to NZ? I took my bub to Aus to meet the rellies for 2 months when she was 2 months old. She travelled like a dream.

Kitten so sorry hun. .


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi girls so is it a full moon 2moro ??  
ill try and do the spell!!!
but if anyone else is doin it to please have ago 4 me   
many thanks n gd luck
lots of love all 
xxx lisa xxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

It is tonight my lovely.


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

oh n not got a babys bonnet !!!!
does it matter ??


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I do mine with an egg.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

mines in the garden as we speak. was full moon last nite! the cats helped last nite with it to! cute!!!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Kitten that can be a good omen.


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

do we just leave it out there 
or tip it away n bring in the saucer


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I bring it in the next day...(I recl=kon it is good if he foxes get the egg...I like the empty plate it is as thugh the oddess has accepted the spell. ) 
Anyway I got my AF today....sods law.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oh armi  -    big hugs.

i will bring it in tonite. leave it out there a few nites. (its gone all gloopy now anyway)


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Not to worry Kitten. Onwards and upwards. Will spell next month.


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

i think there are 2 full moons this month...isn't the next new year's eve?  Sorry to hear about nasty AF arriving Armi, you so deserve a BFP! xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Ah thanks budge


----------



## toots6574 (Sep 4, 2009)

does anyone know when the next full moon is


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

30th January x


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

DH bought some eggs today, I made an omelette and cracked open 3 eggs, all them were double yolk!  He is a scientist and says it is perfectly normal for a hen to lay only double yolk eggs but I went straight out and bought a HPT which I will be trying tomorrow morning.  I have the symptoms - heavy breasts, dizzy, cramps...


----------



## toots6574 (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks vaudelin  

can anyone tell me spell to do this is our first time and been trying for 4yrs and about to start our 3rd iui

many thanks


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Beautiful full moon t0Night over London.  [fly]Day 1 PUPO[/fly]


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

It's a gorgeous wolf moon, packs a big wow factor.

Just to let you know that 1st Feb is Imbolc, which boils down to hidden fertility in the womb of the mother stirring.  All is white and cold on top, but underneath there is life growing.  Absolutely fab time to do fertility magic.  This is a festival sacred to Brigid, and she's a lovely gentle goddess, so would recommend asking for her help at this time, also bury the eggs as you do so - much better than bringing them in and disposing of them. If animals dig them up and make off with them that's fine btw, lol.

Good luck Armi


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just been reading all the posts on here & would like to 
hopefully give you some inspiration.

I had my last 2 embryo's put back in October & I did the
full moon spell & put a silver coin in my hand on the 2nd Nov
(ironically the day before we were due to test) Well, we 
couldn't believe it we got our BFP I am convinced that the spell played a big part in this & would strongly advise anybody
considering doing the spell to give it a go. We are now 20wks
& I will be re-energising my crystal again on the next Full Moon

Hope this helps

Bevvers


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi  When is the next full moon please?

H X


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I am 6 weeks pregnant today. Xx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

armi that's great!


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi ladies

I just stummbled across this thread and think I will give it a go   I looked up full moons for 2010, am I right that the next one is 30th March?

Also do you put the egg out on the night of the 29th or the 30th - or could you do both?

Are there any other spells which I can do too?

Thanks

Tx


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Can I join you? My DH thinks I have gone mad as I bought a Fertility spell off ebay last month, and wonders why I am dissapointed that I have my AF, heavier than usual !
But I am desperate to give my little boy a brother or sister and I am willing to give anything a go and I truly believe there is more to life than just science, nature plays a part in everything.
Can someone explain this spell and how to do it correctly.
Many Thanks
Baby Dust to ALL!
Lisa


----------



## marshajr (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi hope u don't mind me joining.
Would love any advice on fertility spells.
Marsha xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooooh this sounds fantastic, just gonna book mark and may have a go!!  xx


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I think it works


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Oooooh just found this

Am due to start down regging in the morning so will be putting an egg out tomorrow night



Izzy
x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Isnt it exciting! Did you do it for your little one Baby2?

Good luck with doing yours Izzy   x

Karen xx


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

pinkbabe said:


> Isnt it exciting! Did you do it for your little one Baby2?
> Karen xx


I did it for my second go at TX which was FET , although I didn't go full term, it still was a BFP  have to add that I also touched a fertility statue so it could have been either one


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm going to be putting my egg out this evening too   Hope it brings BFP for everyone doing it   x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Had to surround my egg with leaves from the bay tree as thats all I could find tonight in the dark.  Hope there isn't a scorching sun in the morning otherwise there will be a herb omelette in my garden   

Good luck ladies

Izzy
x


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

I've just put an egg out too     had a bit of a struggle finding somewhere to put it where the dog couldn't reach it though  

Good luck ladies


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Izzybear said:


> Had to surround my egg with leaves from the bay tree as thats all I could find tonight in the dark. Hope there isn't a scorching sun in the morning otherwise there will be a herb omelette in my garden
> 
> Good luck ladies
> 
> ...


   well I did one for everyone last night too, I was worried about Mr Foxy eating it more than anything  ..of course DH thought I was bonkers


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
I put my egg out last night and surrounded it with Ivy leaves all I could find, now what? Do we just leave it in the garden or should I throw it away now. My DH thinks I have gone completely bonkers, but I think anything is worth a try!
Take Care
Lisa x


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

My dog ate mine this morning   she climbed up on the wall to get at it


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

w.axl.rose said:


> My dog ate mine this morning  she climbed up on the wall to get at it


 , mine was gone too, suspect is next door's cat


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

BABY2 said:


> well I did one for everyone last night too, I was worried about Mr Foxy eating it more than anything  ..of course DH thought I was bonkers


Thanks Baby2

Fingers crossed eh ladies 

Izzy
x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow thanks Baby2, thats really kind doing one for us all   Where was the fertility statue that you touched?

Your all making me    with your DH's thinking your  , im planning to tell mine when the time is right!   i might wait until he's had a beer  

Karen xx


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Karen   you should have seen DH's face when I did it first time 'round, he thought he had to call the men in white coats to come and take me away   the statue is in Blackpools Ripley's believe it or not , check it out on their website


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I could imagine his face Baby2   anyway i think we all have to be mad otherwise we wouldnt get through all this would we  

Interesting about that statue, im gonna look that one up, thanks for that  

Karen xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I do them each month I am TTC, OF COURSE IT ONLY WORKED IN THE TWO MONTHS i HAD icsi.


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,
Another Full Moon Tonight!!! Is anyone else doing the egg spell tonight? Did it work for anyone last time?
It would be great to think I am not the only crazy woman out there!
Take Care All
Lisa


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh full moon tonight?? I'll def be doing it Lisa   I did it last month but no joy, will try again and see how I get on - good luck    x


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

Oooh i will deffo have to give it a go again tonight - im in the middle of my 2WW and need all the help i can get


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

is it tonight? i thought it was last night, in that case..   

axlrose good luck sweetie


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Ooooh thanks for the reminder, am due to have EC on Monday so will pop the egg in the garden again tonight!!

Good luck for your 2WW axlrose

Izzy
xx


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

Just to let you know that it must have helped me this time and i got my


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

w axl rose congratulations, that's lovely news    xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, congratulations Rose, thats fabulous news!!! 

Karen xx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

w.axl.rose

Huge congrats

 

Izzy
x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Rose, fantastic news
 many more   for the ladies on here


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Axel Rose, Fabulous news Have a Happy Healthy pregnancy!
Take Care All
Lisa


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Just a quick note to say it is a full moon tomorrow night 27th of May! I will be trying the egg spell again, hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky!!!
I hope I am not the only one desperate to try this again   
Take Care All
Lisa x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh how exciting Lisa, i am desperate to have a go, but im not near any treatment at the minute, im still waiting to see if we will get funding.

Good luck tomorrow chic   

Karen xx


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

good luck lisa


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Good luck Lisa it will be my third go too. My dh thinks I'm nuts going out in the garden with my egg    Lets hope its 3rd time lucky!    x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

ooohhh forgot all about this!good luck ladies  , feel silly , but we ate all the eggs for brekkie this morning


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
I hope you are all well.
Guess what its that time again the next full moon is tomorrow 26th of June 2010, my nephews 10th birthday!! Hope its lucky   
Good Luck All & Take Care
Lisa x


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Me again, Its full Moon tonight 26th July, time to get those eggs out in the garden.
Its my DH's Nans 85th birthday today!!
I hope its a lucky sign, although I crashed the car yesterday and I am just getting over a kidney infection   

Good Luck to All
Lisa


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi ladies, going to give this a try tonight. Have to hide it from my DH though, he already thinks I'm crazy with all my crystals etc!!!

Good luck all. XXX


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Yes its me again and yes its full Moon tonight 24th of August and lets pray its a lucky moon!   
Good Luck All!
Lisa


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder Lisa. Gonna have another go tonight. My DH was really sweet last time and did it with me. He even arranged the grass around the bowl for me!

Good luck this month ladies. XXX


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Girls, Just to let you know its a full moon tomorrow Thursday 23rd September, unfortunately I will not be doing it this month as I had a HSG last week and I am banned from you know what   
Good Luck to All who do try!
Take Care
Lisa


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder Lisa.

It worked for me last month!!! XXXXXX


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Daxcat Congratulations have a happy healthy pregnancy   
Take Care Lisa x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Full moon again tonight. 

I will be spelling.


----------



## shellymay (Jan 6, 2011)

I just missed it. Bugger


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Two girls from my London group announced BFP this month. I put it down to my magic spelling. LOL


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I put my boys down to your magic spelling 




Oooh hoooo witchy woman!


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi 

I've been looking on here for a while & I can't seem to find a
list of the Full Moons  

Is there a list of them & Will anybody be doing any for 2013
I really hope so as they're really helpful

Thanks

Bev


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Here is a link

http://www.moongiant.com/Full_Moon_New_Moon_Calendar.php

Hope it helps xx

/links


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I did this spell before my final IVF which resulted in my wonderful babies, so thankyou   My sister is having her 6th IVF (having had a mmc) and I'm going to get her to do this spell on the 28th Nov full moon - please keep everything crossed for her


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Tama!

Hope you and your beautiful babies are well   .  I can't believe they are nearly one already!

This is so spooky - I was walking to work yesterday and was thinking to myself that I literally threw everything at my last cycle, EXCEPT a fertility spell...

Can you tell me exactly what you did.  I might just give it a try.

Thanks.


xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello hun, 

Sorry for the delay spent a week getting ready for Harrison and Ava's birthday. If you go to the first page on this thread there is the spell. You crack an egg onto a plate and then sprinkle salt and some leaves around it and say the spell on a full moon, leaving the plate in the garden. I said the spell a lot on the night of the full moon lol. Really hope it helps sweetie. I'm going to do a spell for my sister so can do one for you too :0) xx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Ah, hope you all had a great time at the birthday party.

Thanks so much, that is really kind of you.  Any help gratefully received!

I will definitely do a spell just before we do our FET but in the meantime we are trying naturally.

xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Still do it hun if ttc naturally.... Not gonna hurt is it!!!


----------

